# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Кулер для сокета 1150, проц i5 без разгона

## Deus Ex

Нужен кулер для сокета 1150, проц i5 без разгона, главное что бы был эффективный в охлаждении, не очень шумный и цена вменяемая, ценник 1000-1500, как вариант смотрю на DeepCool Lucifer, по-крайней мере по обзорам хвалят. Какие есть варианты вообще?

----------


## Garg

В принципе под критерии отсутствия шума и адекватной цены он попадает. Только вон громоздкий он, хотя это конечно и не явный минус.

----------


## darvin

если он подходит вам по габаритам, то берите не раздумывая. ещё как вариант Deepcool FROSTWIN

----------


## Garg

Если уж из этих двух выбирать, то Lucifer поприятней будет. Он более продуктивно охлаждает и менее шумный, если верить тестам.

----------


## darvin

> Если уж из этих двух выбирать, то Lucifer поприятней будет. Он более продуктивно охлаждает и менее шумный, если верить тестам.


в Deepcool FROSTWIN идёт сразу два кулера. думаю он получше будет охлаждать, чем  Lucifer

----------


## Garg

> в Deepcool FROSTWIN идёт сразу два кулера. думаю он получше будет охлаждать, чем Lucifer


На 1400 оборотов у Frostwin 82 градуса, а у Lucifer на 1300 - 79. Имхо, но второй вариант лучше)

----------


## darvin

> На 1400 оборотов у Frostwin 82 градуса, а у Lucifer на 1300 - 79. Имхо, но второй вариант лучше)


ничего себе, ожидал другие показатели увидеть) оказывается не всегда количество превосходит качество)

----------


## Mickelson

> На 1400 оборотов у Frostwin 82 градуса, а у Lucifer на 1300 - 79. Имхо, но второй вариант лучше)


это откуда у вас такая инфа? можно источники?

----------


## darvin

> это откуда у вас такая инфа? можно источники?


да эти показатели можно увидеть почти в каждом обзоре. ранее отдавал предпочтение Frostwin, но теперь только Lucifer)

----------


## Garg

> это откуда у вас такая инфа? можно источники?


FROSTWIN
DeepCool Lucifer
Система, которая для тестов использовалась в принципе схожа.

----------


## darvin

для тех, кому важен внешний вид, то вот ещё неплохой вариант с подсветкой и тоже неплохим охлаждением Deepcool GAMMAXX 400

----------


## Garg

Хм, по-моему он уступает двум моделям выше. Но для любителей  красивого он вполне неплох)

----------


## dastin

это более обычная модель, выше писали про топовые...вы даже по ценнику сравните их и наглядно. А так все годные у DeepCool кулера.

----------


## Garg

> вы даже по ценнику сравните их и наглядно.


Ну так на мой взгляд лучше уж немного переплатить, но взять то, что более эффективно охлаждает.)

----------


## darvin

> это более обычная модель, выше писали про топовые...вы даже по ценнику сравните их и наглядно. А так все годные у DeepCool кулера.


ну так я и не говорил, что он эффективнее в охлаждении. это чистов ариант для любителей красоты) а так да, выше варианты гораздо лучше

----------


## Garg

> это чистов ариант для любителей красоты)


Что в нём красивого то? Большой он какой-то. Ну да, есть подсветка. Но толку от неё в закрытом корпусе)

----------


## Deus Ex

Подсветка это вообще дело последнее, я тоже раньше таким увлекался, а потом понял что все это лишнее, главное качество

----------


## Garg

Вот-вот. Хоть и некой переплаты за неё нет, но всё равно, самые топовые кулера идут без неё. И слава богу)

----------


## Rokis

Привет, у меня та же проблема, тоже стоит i5 3470, греется, старый кулер умирает по тиху, вот думаю купить новый, а почему вы отдаёте приоритет DeepCool ? Они оправдывают себя?

----------


## Deus Ex

Ну так скажем ничего особенного просто по цене и по эффективности вполне норм, есть конечно и конкуренты))

----------


## dastin

> Привет, у меня та же проблема, тоже стоит i5 3470, греется, старый кулер умирает по тиху, вот думаю купить новый, а почему вы отдаёте приоритет DeepCool ? Они оправдывают себя?


Ну почему только им, если много хороших моделей каждая по своему выделяется в работе...просто тут обсуждают их продукцию, вам чуть что хватит обычного боксового кулера

----------


## darvin

> Привет, у меня та же проблема, тоже стоит i5 3470, греется, старый кулер умирает по тиху, вот думаю купить новый, а почему вы отдаёте приоритет DeepCool ? Они оправдывают себя?


оправдываю и к тому же на все 100%. конечно можно найти хороший кулер от другого производителя, но он будет ничем не лучше , чем от DeepCool, возможно даже и дороже

----------


## Garg

Тут надо по конкретным моделям смотреть. Некоторые более чем оправдывают, у вторых есть много прямых конкурентов. В общем, смотреть надо)

----------


## dastin

как вариант если процессор не мучать разгонами то с лихвойх подойдёт какой нибудь не дорогой DeepCool GAMMAXX 400

----------


## Garg

А если всё же процессор разогнан, что тогда лучше взять будет?

----------


## Dentem

Впринципе можно будет взять ещё кулер DeepCool ICE BLADE 10, хорош под разогнанные процессоры!

----------


## Deus Ex

Ну а тесты есть на этот кулер чтобы посмотреть на что он действительно способен?

----------


## darvin

ICE BLADE 100, а не 10-ть. и обзоров на него нет, обшарил везде,где можно было

----------


## Deus Ex

Может что-то типа такого http://www.overclockers.ua/cooler/de...de-pro-v2/all/ И Немного другая версия

----------


## Garg

Да, уже тогда лучше будет  Deepcool Ice Blade Pro v2.0 брать, а не его предыдущую версию. Всё-таки отличия в положительную сторону очевидны.

----------


## Dentem

И какие отличия в положительную сторону очевидны? Этот кулер стал более хорошо охлаждать?

----------


## Deus Ex

Ну скорее всего что да, мелкие доработки. Был бы сравнительный обзор, то было бы проще

----------


## dastin

только на вторую версию этого кулера нереально тяжко найти обзор какой нибудь, гугл везде первую версию выбивает

----------


## Dentem

Это да, сам пытался найти обзор какой-нибудь на этот кулер Deepcool V2!

----------


## Deus Ex

Ладно, поверим наслово, что что-то стало лучше. В любом случае париться особого смысла по этому поводу нет

----------


## Dentem

Париться особо нету, главное чтобы хорошо охлаждал он и не шумел, а остальное мелочи!

----------


## darvin

> Это да, сам пытался найти обзор какой-нибудь на этот кулер Deepcool V2!


что вообще за модель такая V2 ? максимум похожее, что я нашёл, это DeepCool NEPTWIN V2. вы про него говорите?

----------


## Dentem

Да, именно про эту модельку Deepcool я и говорил!

----------


## dastin

ничего себе монстер вы хотите себе поставить, вы у верены что сможете потом его в корпус впихнуть?)

----------


## NikKlaus

http://megaobzor.com/obzor-i-testy-D...l-NEPTWIN.html Вот немного обзора.

----------


## Dentem

dastin, такой кулер в корпус впихнуть вообще не проблема, если только у вас корпус не mini-tower, у которого очень мало места даже на установку видюхи!

----------


## darvin

> dastin, такой кулер в корпус впихнуть вообще не проблема, если только у вас корпус не mini-tower, у которого очень мало места даже на установку видюхи!


да тех, кто покупает такие корпуса, вообще кулер не нужен, ибо эти корпуса рассчитаны на средние системы, а не топовые. так что греться там ничего не должно

----------


## Garg

Ну почему же, есть и такие mini-tower case что можно норм систему собрать! И поверьте, там будет чему греться. И туда ставятся спец. кулеры, и никакой проблемы с перегревом не будет

----------


## Deus Ex

Маленький раз ещ ене означает, что не будет требовать хорошего охлаждения, это факт. Тут только вопрос доступного пространства

----------


## Mexex

> Ну почему же, есть и такие mini-tower case что можно норм систему собрать! И поверьте, там будет чему греться. И туда ставятся спец. кулеры, и никакой проблемы с перегревом не будет


Спец куллеры имеется виду минимизированного размера типа как deepcool lucifer, или он больше к стандартному размеру относится?

----------


## velcain

У меня как-то Люцифер больше доверия вызывает, хотя оба хороши.

----------


## Spoiler

> У меня как-то Люцифер больше доверия вызывает, хотя оба хороши.


Каким образом ? Если по параметрам подходит + проверенный народом - то да,доверие проявляется к нему.

----------


## Deus Ex

Разница будет не существенная для обычной работы, а то и вовсе не будет

----------


## Mexex

> Каким образом ? Если по параметрам подходит + проверенный народом - то да,доверие проявляется к нему.


Так ничего не мешает посмотреть обзоры и поискать живые отзывы, чтобы , так сказать, убедится в том что говорит народ.

----------


## Dentem

Главное чтобы кулер был не сильно громоздким, хорошо охлаждал и не шумел при работе!

----------


## dastin

> Спец куллеры имеется виду минимизированного размера типа как deepcool lucifer, или он больше к стандартному размеру относится?


Люцифер не маленький куллер, а один из больших от этого производителя, вы его габариты смотрели в ТХ?



> Размеры кулера (ШхВxГ)	140x168x136 мм
> Вес 1 кг

----------


## velcain

> Люцифер не маленький куллер, а один из больших от этого производителя, вы его габариты смотрели в ТХ?


А он его носить с собой будет?) зависит от железа, какое собирается покупать. а так в полне достойный варинат.

----------


## Dentem

velcain, дело не в этом, а чтобы кулер не задевал другие комплектующие и не мешал их установке!

----------


## Mexex

Насчет куллеров, deepcool сейчас переходит на изготовление их из специальной резины, которая по многим характеристикам лучше обычного пластика.
 Может еще какие производители так делают?

----------


## \LEO\

А чем эта резина лучше? даже интересно стало, может ссылку дадите где прочитали? Вообще как по качеству продукция deepcool?

----------


## Dentem

Я как бы думал, что вентиляторы у кулеров по старинке пластмассовые, но про резиновые я не слышал, эта Deepcool меня удивляет

----------


## Gamerr

А о какой модели сейчас идет речь, не уловил?!

----------


## velcain

Mexex, скинь информацию про эту резину.
2Dentem, я думаю каждый сам должен понимать, каких размеров ему кулер нужен)

----------


## darvin

http://www.ixbt.com/news/hard/index.shtml?18/01/34 это конечно интересно, но если бы они ещё придумали, как полностью шум убрать, то цены им не было б

----------


## \LEO\

Так у них получается вентилятор только из резины , а всё остальное из пластика. Кстати как модель называется даже в статье не написано.

----------


## Deus Ex

Скорее всего это DeepCool GamerStorm Assassin V2, по-крайней мере именно на него ссылка кидает))

----------


## Dentem

Нормальный такой кулер, можно увеличить количество вентиляторов до трёх, только вот не будет ли это мешать соседнему железу?

----------


## velcain

Почему будет? или у тебя совсем не протиснуться?) неплохой кулер,кстати. Сколько стоит?

----------


## Dentem

Всё возможно, что будет задевать планки с оперативой, что как бы не совсем хорошо, а возможно и не будет, чтобы это узнать, нужно купить этот кулер и поставить на него по максимуму вентиляторов!

----------


## velcain

Так поищи на форуме, думаю кто-то уже сталкивался с подобной проблемой.

----------


## katka_dog

нужна инфа по вилке
хотя бы размеры диаметры по травесам
и модель бы мотика

----------

